# Funkbedienung für Sicherheitsrelais



## AlterEgo (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
habe folgendes Problem...  
Ein Rolltor, das mittles sicherem Positionsschalter und zugehörigem Auswerterelais überwacht wird muss nach dem öffnen und schließen mittels Taster quittiert werden.
Da das Tor von einem Staplerfahrer bis zu 40 mal pro Tag geöffnet wird, bedeutet das Absteigen vom Stapler und Quittieren einen imensen Zeitverlust.
Würde gerne durch einen Funksender quittieren lassen.
Kennt da jemand ein zugelassenes (bezahlbares) System?


----------



## argv_user (18 Februar 2010)

Ist denn ein Seilzugtaster am Kragarm nicht möglich?


----------



## AlterEgo (18 Februar 2010)

wäre möglich, werde ich am ende auch so machen, weil es wahrscheinlich nichts besseres gibt...
und wenn doch wird es wohl unbezahlbar...


----------



## IBFS (18 Februar 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ist denn ein Seilzugtaster am Kragarm nicht möglich?


 
Das ist Stand der Technik und an der Unterseite des Tores ist eine 
Sicherheitsschaltleiste. Nach Lichtschrankenfreigabe (Tor frei )
plus Wartezeit geht das Tor automatisch wieder zu.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Auch eine Induktionsschleife im Boden macht sich immer wieder gut.

Warum aber muß man jeden Zyklus des Tores quittieren?

Was ist denn das für eine Anwendung?


MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

von welchem Hersteller ist das Tor denn? Ich weiß von Seuster und Hörmann, dass es möglich ist! Allerdings kann ich dir aus dem Kopf keine Preise sagen.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## thomass5 (18 Februar 2010)

... bei Funk hätte ich Bedenken, das ein Quittieren möglich ist ohne zu sehen, was ich quitiere (noch Personen im Gefahrenbereich ...)
Thomas


----------



## AlterEgo (19 Februar 2010)

@ sockenralf: das tor ist quasi ne überwachte bewegliche schutzeinrichtung, die einen gefahrenbereich umschließt, deshalb das quittieren

@diabolo: hersteller weiß ich grad nicht, müsste ich montag nachschauen

aber wie gesagt, werde wohl nen seilzugschalter nehmen...

trotzdem danke für die hilfe...


----------



## Deltal (20 Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer IR-Fernbedienung? Je nach Position des Empfängers kann man verhindern das jemand "versehentlich" den Reset auslöst.


----------



## AlterEgo (20 Februar 2010)

tja ist die frage ob es die auch mit zulassung für sicherheitsanwendungen gibt?!


----------



## Deltal (20 Februar 2010)

Eine Resetfunktion muss nicht "sicher" ausgeführt werden. Du kannst ja z.B. bei eine Sicherheitssps den Reset-Taster auch an Standart-Eingänge anschiessen.

Wichtig ist:
a) man darf nicht innerhalb des Sicherheitsbereiches quittieren können
b) man muss den Sicherheitsbereich den man quittiert einsehen können

Man könnte das jedoch mit z.B. einer Induktionsschleife kombinieren. d.h. der Stapler muss auf eine fixe position fahren, erst dann ist die Fernbedienung aktiv.

Ich bin leider nicht so fit in den Normen.. da gibts hier aber Leute die dir sagen können ob soetwas zulässig ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

Bei einigen Rolltorherstellern sind auf der internen Platine im Schaltschrank bereits Steckplätze für Funkfernbedienungen vorgesehen. Ich würde erstmal nachsehen, ob man da was nachrüsten kann...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

dann musst du die Staplerfahrer nur noch dressieren, daß die auch wirklich schauen, ob niemand hinter dem Tor ist, bevor quittiert wird.

Ansonsten (wenn sowieso keiner schaut und die Fernbedienung einfach im Wegfahren gedrückt wird) kannst du auch automatisch quittieren (das hätte den gleichen (der Sicherheit wiedersprechenden) Effekt :-(


MfG


----------



## holgermaik (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo
Mit dem quittieren eines Sicherheitsbereiches über Funk hätte ich auch meine Bauchschmerzen. Aber zu deiner eigentlichen Frage. Wir setzen Sicherheitsfunkschalter  (sind mit Zulassung) ein. Fa weis ich im Moment nicht.  Den Handsender kann man wahlweise mit bis zu 3 oder 4 Schaltelementen ausrüsten. z.B. Zustimmtaster + vor + zurück. Ist ein relativ aufwendiges System. Jeder Sender hat auch seinen eigenen Empfänger, der die Schaltelemente dann zu einer Sicherheitssteuerung weiterleitet.
Der Funkweg wird auf mehrere Frequenzen verteilt und hinterher wieder verglichen. (wegen der Sicherheit). Die Sendeleistung beträgt bei uns ca 30m.
Grüsse Holger


----------

